# Weaving - Mountain Colors



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Warp is alternating Mountain Fusion Teton in Meadow, Flame and Sky with Shepherd's Worsted Black. Weft is Shepherd's Worsted. 5 dent reed on Schacht Flip.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

That is really neat. How creative.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So pretty looks like stained glass.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> So pretty looks like stained glass.


It sure does. Very pretty.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, that is gorgeous. 

Please excuse what may be a very newbie question, but will the weaving hold the "open spaces" on the weft (sorry, don't know if that technique has a name or not). It causes such a pretty effect.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

What unique scarf, I love seeing all this weaving creative magic!


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Stunning! Wonderful contrast between the colors. Thanks for posting pic!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very pretty. The black weft really makes the colors pop.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This scarf was based on the Imperial Yarn Cloud Scarf. My first scarf was made with the yarn designated in the pattern. I made a white and gray scarf. Then I made a red one for my daughter. Wool yarn that is not superwash works well for the spaced weaving. The type of wet finishing that is done determines how much movement there is in the open spaces. I washed in warm water with Eucalan and put in the dryer for about 10 minutes. I did not use an iron on it. Project is on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/spooly/imperial-cloud-scarf

Here is link to pattern I used:

https://www.imperialyarn.com/sites/default/files/errata/Cloud%20Scarf.pdf



Reba1 said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous.
> 
> Please excuse what may be a very newbie question, but will the weaving hold the "open spaces" on the weft (sorry, don't know if that technique has a name or not). It causes such a pretty effect.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful, love it


----------

